# "Venom"



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

Set in the Louisiana Bayou, Mr Jangles is a man possessed by 13 evil souls killed by a voodoo priestess. Mr. Jangles becomes evil and collects keys as trophies from his victims. 
Genres: Suspense/Horror 

Release Date: September 16, 2005 Nationwide. 
MPAA Rating: R for strong horror violence/gore, and language. 
Distributor: Dimension Films 

Cast and Credits 

Starring: Agnes Bruckner, Method Man, Bijou Phillips, D.J. Cotrona, Jonathan Jackson 
Directed by: Jim Gillespie, Jennifer D. Breslow, Scott Faye 
Produced by: Kevin Williamson, Scott Faye, Rick Jacobs 


This movie sounds bizarre and sounds like the movie will not make any sense either.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

All I had to hear were two words "Method Man" and that alone put any thoughts I might have to seeing this film right out of my head. Rappers aren't actors, with few exceptions. This is ANOTHER trend I would like to see curbed with Hollywood; casting Rappers because they believe their rhyming shenanigans will carry over well onto the Big Screen and sell tickets to see anywhere from 90-120 minutes of nothing but pure drivel. Take careful note that you don't see any of them in quality films, and if you do, I promise you it's a fluke.


----------

